# Sheepshead Blackened Tacos!!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Easy recipe & way to cook your sheepshead folks! All you do is simply blacken it & then put it on your tortilla. Check it out ! https://youtu.be/rr6bbOdJITw


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

those are some seriously good looking taco's. i use sheeps for taco's too, but always fried in strips. going to have to give blackening a try. how ever, when i blacken fish, i have to do it outside. the smoke it gives off will set off the smoke detectors and the house will smell like that for days. oh yeah, you need a cast iron skillet. keep the videos coming, i enjoy them.


----------

